# Trackrock Hammer-in



## Anvil Head (Jan 26, 2018)

#34   Trackrock Hammer-in  Spring 2018

Date:            Weekend of March 23th & 24th                 
Location:      Trackrock Campground, Blairsville, GA                          
Directions:   WWW.TRACKROCK.COM  706-745-2420              
Best News:     Open to all & no admission fees!
Activities:     Bladesmithing, Hawk forging, Leather Crafting, Anything Knife Related

Who: Anyone interested in knives, knife making, hawks, leather work, collecting, trading, etc. Watch, meet and talk talented bladesmiths, master leather craftsmen, collectors, etc.
See old discarded steel, scrap metal, wood and bone transformed into functional works of art.

General: Craftsmen and visitors from all over USA and other countries, Finished knives on display & for sale, Collections on display, Materials and Supply Vendors, etc.

This is a Family oriented event so:
Behave! 
No unsafe or reckless behavior will be tolerated.

Additional:   “Iron in the Hat” event Saturday to help fund event. Please bring usable item for this event.  A chance to pick up valuable plunder - knifemaking materials, parts and pieces. Strictly voluntary, participation encouraged.  

Charity Knife Donation:   Custom knife will be on display during the event and drawing will be Saturday pm. Proceeds go to Charity selected by Donater/Maker (see attached flyer).

Accommodations:   Full hook-up & primitive camping available (check web site), Trackrock is an excellent campground and very well maintained. Several motels nearby: Blairsville and Young Harris. 

Catered BBQ plate available on site Saturday lunch – Pricing set by caterer. (Always reasonable.)

Please contact me if you wish to participate, or need any further information.           
Carl Rechsteiner
pm here on forum

Below is Benefit Knife made and donated by Colt Gentry a regular at Trackrock.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 2, 2018)

I've been waiting for this announcement since we met last fall. Outstanding news. I already have it on my calendar and I'll definitely see you up there.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 24, 2018)

Just a bump, coming up fast!


----------



## Bkeepr (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Carl count me in!  (Scrimshaw Kathy)  bringing the checkbook LOL


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 27, 2018)

Bring some of your scrim work Miss Kathy. Always enjoy looking.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 28, 2018)

Dang. Opening weekend of turkey season. I'd love to see some of y'all's work up close. I've got a bunch of old files for the iron in the hat to.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 1, 2018)

There's "turkeys" at every forge......


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 2, 2018)

Well there are some WMA's and national forest nearby, get up early and hunt then come hang out with us.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 12, 2018)

Just a note for you that tend to contact me at the last minute about Trackrock. Phone service up there is very iffy. If I do not reply it's not because of the sketchy service......I just don't like you!

All kidding aside - it is poor service up there for most providers, especially mine. Also My texting function has flaked out - I can send a text but not receive one, go figure. So that's out completely.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 18, 2018)

Is Trackrock dog friendly?  Leached of course.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 18, 2018)

Where do you thing we get the BBQ?    Just kidding of course. Yes, as long as they are well behaved and not allowed to wander loose around the forging area, as they can become a trip hazard for patricipants working with hot steel. We don't want anyone, including dogs, getting hurt. The campground is ok with them and there is a lot of grassy areas for exercise. You, of course, will be responsible for "maintenance" of your 4 legged buddy.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 20, 2018)

Anvil Head said:


> Just a note for you that tend to contact me at the last minute about Trackrock. Phone service up there is very iffy. If I do not reply it's not because of the sketchy service......I just don't like you!
> 
> All kidding aside - it is poor service up there for most providers, especially mine. Also My texting function has flaked out - I can send a text but not receive one, go figure. So that's out completely.



What provider?


----------



## fndrbndr (Mar 20, 2018)

What time will it last till on Saturday


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 21, 2018)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> What provider?


I have verison, but most everyone has the same problem (talking several diff providers). Some days you can find a good spot but most the time you get dropped halfway through a conversation. Texting seems to get through better, however my texting reception (my old phone) has taken a vacation - Verison can't or won't fix it (they are pushing upgrade of course).

fndrbndr - until the evening meal around 5. Sometimes some of the guys come back after eating and forge a few hours more.


----------



## fndrbndr (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks.I have to deliver a load to NC Friday night Sat morn and wont get back home till about 7 Sat morn. I might try to make it up there.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Mar 23, 2018)

Enjoyed the day. You won't find a better group anywhere .


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks, Always good to see you Dan. I promise I'm gonna make time for next tree rat season.
Special congrats to StripprrHunterr - just took one ticket and he got to go home with a custom knife. 1st timers luck?
I apologize to all of you that showed up that I didn't get to speak with, most of you could see why........it never let up from first spark to last snuff out. Still soaking my feets, start unpacking today - Yuk!


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 26, 2018)

I sure hate that I missed this. I had a hog hunting trip planned in swga and didn't realize this was goin on until after the fact. I know, I know, theres plenty of hogs right there where you guys was at. Did any one happen to take any pictures of this event?


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 26, 2018)

Lots of pics taken by lots of folks (just not me, my hands are always full with other stuff). Hopefully some will post what they took here. I know there will be some posted on Blade Forums and iKC (i Knife Collector) with other places also hosting pics like fB. Try a google search and should get lots of links in the next few days.
Get any piggys? Yeah we had a few right there at the event.....already on a bun with sauce, coleslaw, baked beans, and chips. Was an easy hunt for us.


----------



## Pig Predator (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks. I will do a search as you suggested. I got 7 pigs on my trip within the first 36 hrs, thanks for askin. It was a fun trip.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 26, 2018)

Another awesome event. Thx to Carl and everyone that has a hand in putting it together. Really good to see everyone again.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 26, 2018)

Always enjoy seeing you and the family Rick - you got a great crew there (special to me!). Really getting to be a family thing for you guys. Your gonna have to build another forge and get another anvil if this keeps up.

Great to hear PP - chute em all Hootie! just get the fall dates on you calendar Oct 5&6. Also do a one-day mini HI at Crawfords Campground in Beaver Dam, NC around middle of August (date not set yet) if you're interested.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 9, 2018)

Hot Off the presses.


----------



## onedude (Apr 15, 2018)

Great turn out! Is that the most people so far Carl?
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 16, 2018)

I think maybe it is. Hard to get a head count when all the bobble heads keep moving. Plus we have gotten scattered out a good bit with all the extra structure and facilities that Frank has added (makes it difficult to get a total picture).  
There were still quite a few folks wandering around and some still forging while the pic was being made.
It was truly a large crowd all weekend.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 18, 2018)

Anvil Head said:


> Thanks, Always good to see you Dan. I promise I'm gonna make time for next tree rat season.
> Special congrats to StripprrHunterr - just took one ticket and he got to go home with a custom knife. 1st timers luck?
> I apologize to all of you that showed up that I didn't get to speak with, most of you could see why........it never let up from first spark to last snuff out. Still soaking my feets, start unpacking today - Yuk!



Thanks, it truly was first timer's luck. That blade is awesome and will hold a place of honor in my collection in perpetuity.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 19, 2018)

Glad you had a good time and hope you will come back. You get really interested in the bladesmithing game maybe we can trade some striper time for some forge time?!?!


----------

